# flourite



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I have live plants in most of my tanks, I was just in this forum, and kept seeing ''flourite''? I did a search but didn't really find any answers.

What is it? What are the benifits? Is it somthing that has to be mixed with the substrate before set up?

thanks guys


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

flourite is like clay substrate, like bunchs of pebbles, its really rich in all the metals and everything that your plants need, its good to add some so the plants have something to feed themselves on, i use it in a 2 parts flourite to one part sand/gravel mix, and i can notice a huge difference from when i wasnt using it to when i am now, no more yellow leaves, excellent growth etc,


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i use flourite. it's expensive, but supposedly works really well. i just got into planted tanks. mine was prewashed, i got it off my friend, but he said it's a bitch to wash..


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

does it sink? Is it ok to add to a set up tank, or is it gonna be a headache?

thanks


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

It's pretty cool stuff for planted tanks. If you've got a good LFS, you should be able to find it. It's a red colored gravel that looks kind of like peices of shattered slate.

I've used it in a few planted tanks in the past and it does make a noticeable difference, especially in red plants. The reds are a lot redder and greens are a lot more vibrant. You'll almost never have problems with yellowing leaves. It still wont stop plants that send roots out from the stems to stop sending the roots out, you'll need to dose liquid ferts to stop that.

The brand I used is Seachem's Flourite. It comes in regular and red. Don't do the red unless you've got a lot of time to wash it. As far as adding it to an established tank... Meh. I dunno. It's incredibly dirty and dusty. When I washed it there were bits of grass and wood floating to the top of the bucket. Some people reccomend just not washing it because you'll be there forever, just let the filter pick up the silt. I would reccomend washing it in a bucket so that you can float off all the plant matter, then pour it over a screen or into a collinder and rinse it that way to get off the fine dust.


----------

